# Snakes



## mudcreek (Mar 11, 2016)

Time to start strolling through the woods. Y'all seen any snakes yet?


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 11, 2016)

Not lately, but it won't be long. I seem to attract them.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 17, 2016)

Are y'all _skeered_?  Snakes don't bother me any. Its spiders I can't stand.


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 18, 2016)

*Nope*

Somebody said snakes are more scared of me than I am of them. But I have yet to see a snake wet his britches when he stepped on a human.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 18, 2016)

I see them near everyday. RC


----------



## frankwright (Mar 23, 2016)

I saw some under my box blind.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## mudcreek (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd have to have snake boots made out of titanium, about waist high, to hunt out of that blind


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2016)

frankwright said:


> I saw some under my box blind.



Please tell me you're kidding. I think I'd go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2016)

frankwright said:


> I saw some under my box blind.





Look like westerns, or maybe mojaves.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 23, 2016)

That's crazy but would like to have a couple of those skins.....


----------



## frankwright (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, A picture from Texas a few days ago.

Guys were relocating a big box blind and look what they found. 

I would be moving.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 24, 2016)

snakes I can handle. Yellow jackets are a different story altogether.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> snakes I can handle. Yellow jackets are a different story altogether.





Yellow jackets, hornets, and bumble bee nests are 3 things I don`t fool with. Wasps, snakes of any kind, and all other varmints are fair game to play with.

Dendy, hornets made me jump off a 150 foot high 500KV tower one time.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 25, 2016)

Got hit 14X by them jokers (bees) hanging a stand last August!!!!! Not fun at all!!!  Needless tp say, the stand got hung a few days later in a different location.


----------

